# Your dream matches from that wrestler...



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Sting but 11-12 yrs ago.

Golga


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Samoa Joe Vs John Cena

Next wrestler Mike Quackenbush


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Spinone said:


> Samoa Joe Vs John Cena


Is this a dream match with the Undertaker?


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Fighter Daron said:


> Is this a dream match with the Undertaker?


Sorry

Undertaker Vs Vampiro
Undertaker Vs Sting
Undertaker Vs Joe


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Idk whats happening here But Eric Young vs. Mr. T 

Somebody earlier said Quackenbush so...



Quack vs Chris Jericho

Next Wrestler: Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

vs. Chris Benoit

Bryan Danielson


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

vs. Kurt Angle 

Next Wrestler: 
CM Punk


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

EDIT: Damn, too late.

Punk v Steve Austin

Ric Flair


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Ric Flair vs Rhino

Next wrestler: Stevie Richards


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

vs. Big Van Vader

Jushin Liger


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

vs. CM Punk

Davey Richards


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Davey Richards vs. Chris Benoit

Chris Hero


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. Ricky Steamboat

Randy Savage


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

vs El Generico

Kevin Steen


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Kevin Steen vs. Stan Hansen

next wrestler: Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## B-Boy21 (Aug 22, 2010)

vs American Dragon

Next: Low Ki


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Low Ki vs. Dynamite Kid
Low Ki vs. Naomichi Marufuji
Low Ki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
Low Ki vs. Kurt Angle

Please, try add more than just one match. 

Next : Owen Hart


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Owen Hart vs Kenny Omega
Owen vs Jericho
Owen vs KENTA

Next Wrestler: Finlay


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Finlay v Morishima
Finlay v Hansen
Finlay v Terry Gordy

Next: William Regal


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

William Regal vs. Johny Saint
William Regal vs. Mike Quakenbush
William Regal vs. Nigel McGuinness

Next : The Rock


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rock/Cena's gnna happen so I won't bother w/ that

The Rock vs. Andre the Giant
The Rock vs. Umaga
The Rock vs. Shawn Michaels

Rey Mysterio


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Rey Mysterio v Samoa Joe
Rey Mysterio v Owen Hart
Rey Mysterio v AJ Styles

Next: Terry Funk


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Terry Funk vs. Undertaker
Terry Funk vs. Steve Austin
Terry Funk vs. Flash Funk

Next: Brian Pillman


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Terry Funk vs. Undertaker
> Terry Funk vs. Steve Austin
> Terry Funk vs. Flash Funk
> 
> Next: Brian Pillman


Late Pillman vs Kevin Steen

Early Pillman vs Prince Devitt


Next wrestler:

Toshiaki Kawada


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kawada vs. Terry Funk
Kawada vs. Liger
Kawada/Misawa/Kobashi/Kikuchi vs. Jumbo/Tenryu/Taue/Fuchi (I just wet myself)

Dustin Rhodes


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

Dustin Rhodes vs. Daniel Bryan
Dustin Rhodes vs. Chris Jericho

Next: El Hijo del Santo


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Santo vs. MS-1
Santo vs. Javier Cruz

That's almost it. he's faced practically every other lucha guy I can think of. MS-1 was insanely vicious in the 83 Chicana match and I can only imagine it being Santo in there. Cruz is an underappreciated worker and he meshes well with generally any lucha guy. I'm forgettng people, I bet.


The Steiners


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Steiners vs Briscoes
Steiners vs MCMG
Steiners vs Kings of Wrestling

Next: Roderick Strong


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Strong vs. Kurt Angle
Strong vs. William Regal 
Strong vs. Finlay


Next: Dynamite Kid


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Dynamite Kid vs Austin Aries
Dynamite Kid vs Eddie Edwards 
Dynamite Kid vs Prince Devitt

Next: Super Dragon


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Super Dragon vs. Toshiaki Kawada
Super Dragon vs. Ken Shamrock
Super Dragon vs. Kurt Angle

Next : Bryan Danielson


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Bryan Danielson vs Kurt Angle

Bryan Danielson vs HBK

Bryan Danielson vs Dean Malenko


Next Wrestler: Low Ki


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

TelkEvolon said:


> Bryan Danielson vs Kurt Angle
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs HBK
> 
> ...



Wait, we can repeat?


Um...


Low Ki vs Prime Liger

Low Ki vs Prime Dynamite Kid

And...

Low Ki vs Danshoku Dino (yup, that Dino. Honestly, I want to see Low Ki take on a great comedic wrestler).



Next up: Keiji Mutoh (or Great Muta, pick either)


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, too late

Great Muta vs. Low Ki actually

Eddie Edwards


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Eddie Edwards vs. Ricky Steamboat
Eddie Edwards vs. Dynamite Kid 
Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Benoit

Next wrestler: Booker T


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Booker T vs Kenny King
Booket T vs 2 Cold Scorpio

Next: Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Claudio v Aries
Claudio v Rey

Next: Austin Aries


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Aries vs Rey
Aries vs PAC
Aries vs Gabriel 

Next: James Gibson


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

James Gibson vs Kevin Steen
James Gibson vs Eddie Edwards
James Gibson vs Alex Shelley

Next Wrestler: Alex Shelley


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Shelley vs Lance Storm
Shelley vs Jericho
Shelley vs Owen Hart

Next: Chris Sabin


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

vs. Alex Shelley 
vs. Rey Mysterio
vs. CM Punk

Next Wrestler: PAC


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

vs. Early Rey Mysterio
vs. Paul London
vs. Jack Evans

Next Wrestler:Taz


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Taz v Joe
Taz v Go Shiozaki
Taz v Morishima

Next: Kenny Omega


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Omega vs. Tazz
Omega vs. ECW RVD
Omega vs. Chris Benoit

Akira Tozawa


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

vs CM Punk

Next: Brian Kendrick


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

vs. Brian Pillman
vs. Rob Van Dam
vs. Facade

Next:Chris Hero


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. Paul London
vs. Shawn Michaels
vs. Bret Hart

Umaga


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Chris Hero Vs Samoa Joe

Next: Paul London


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Umaga Vs Samoa Joe

Next : London


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

London vs Bourne
London vs Richards
London vs Del Rio

Next: Dean Malenko


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Malenko Vs Bryan Danielson
Malenko Vs Mike Quackenbush

Next: John Morrison


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Morrison vs. early Steamboat 
Morrison vs. early Mysterio
Morrison vs. Shawn MIchaels back when he was around the Rockers time and did more high flying stuff 

Christian


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Christian vs. Davey Boy Smith
Christian vs. Cactus Jack
Christian vs. Lance Storm
Christian vs. Undertaker

Next: Hollywood Blonds


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Hollywood Blonds Vs Briscoes

Next: Austin Aries


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Austin Aries vs Macho Man
AA vs Steamboat
AA vs Prince Devitt


Next: Kota Ibushi


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Kota Ibushi vs Claudio Castagnoli ( I know it happened before but both have improved so much since .)
Kota Ibushi vs Shingo 
Kota Ibushi vs early Mysterio 


Sheamus . Should be some intresting ones .


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Sheamus vs Claudio
Sheamus vs Grizzly Redwood
Sheamus vs The Sun

Next Wrestler is: Kenny Omega


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Kenny Omega vs Kevin Steen 
Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi vs Kings Of Wrestling 

El Generico


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

El Generico vs. Mistico
El Generico vs. Dean Malenko
El Generico vs. Rey Mysterio

Andre The Giant


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Andrè Vs Big Show

Next: Sara Del Rey


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

vs Kyoko Inoue
vs Akira Hokuto 
vs Aja Kong 

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kapik1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

vs Vladimir Kozlov
vs Meng

Next: American Balloon


----------



## Greek_Tornado (Oct 5, 2008)

vs Ultimo Dragon 
vs El Generico 
vs Nigel Mcguinness

up next: Joey Ryan


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

JOey Ryan vs Zack Ryder

Next: Raven


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Raven vs Vin Gerard
Raven vs Necro (may have happened)


Next Wrestler is Ultimate Spider Jr.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

vs. Brodie Lee
vs. Sin Cara
vs. Rey Mysterio

Next: Dick Togo


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dick Togo vs. Samoa Joe
Dick Togo vs. Big Show
Dick Togo vs. Evan Bourne


Next: Eddie Guerrero


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Daniel Bryan

Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Jumbo Vs KENTA

Next: Colt Cabana


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Colt Cabana vs. Dusty Rhodes 
Colt Cabana vs. Ric Flair
Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Guerrero

Next: Yoshihiro Tajiri


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Tajiri vs TJP
TAjiri vs Romero
TAjiri vs Generico

Next: Akira Tozawa


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Tozawa Vs Davey Richards
Tozawa vs Strong

Next: Stone Cold


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Stone Cold vs CM Punk, obviously.
Stone Cold vs Davey Richards
Stone Cold vs Randy Orton

Next : Melina.


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Melina vs Christy 
Melina vs Lacey

Next: Steve Corino


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen (very soon)

Next: Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

AOTF Jimmy Jacobs vs CM Punk - That shit writes it's self . 
Jimmy Jacobs vs Kevin Steen 
Jimmy Jacobs vs Cactus Jack 

Mick Foley


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Mick Foley vs. John Cena
Mick Foley vs. CM Punk
Mick Foley vs. Christian

Kane


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Kane vs. Sabu
Kane vs. Bryan Danielson
Kane vs. Ricky Steamboat
Kane vs. El Generico
Undertaker & Kane vs. Road Warriors
Kane vs. Kevin Nash

Next: Rick Rude


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Rick Rude Vs Old Shawn Michaels (Ravishing Vs Heartbreak Kid)

Next: Mr. Perfect


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Mr. Perfect vs Joey Ryan
Mr. Perfect vs Chris Hero 
Mr. Perfect vs Mr. Anderson

Next: Aries & Strong


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Aries & Strong Vs Motorcity Machine Guns
Aries & Strong Vs KENTA & Marufuji
Aries & Strong Vs American Wolves
Aries & Strong Vs KOW (2010 version)

Next: NIgel McGuinness


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Nigel vs Jericho
Nigel vs HBK
Nigel vs Del Rio

Next: Generation Me/Young Bucks


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not gonna go with the obvious and pick Young Bucks vs the Hardys .  

Young Buck vs Golden Lovers 
Young Buck vs Apollo 55 
Young Bucks vs Edge and Christian 
Young Bucks vs Eddie Guerrero and Chavo Guerrero 

Naomichi Marufuji


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Marifuji vs Quackenbush (rematch)
Fuji vs HBK
Fuji vs Alex Shelley
Fuji vs Yoshihiro Tajiri

Next: Yoshihiro Tajiri


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Shit, too late...

Tajiri vs Marufuji
Tajiri vs KENTA
Tajiri vs Low Ki
Tajiri vs CM Punk

Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Bigelow Vs Michael Elgin

Next: Triple H


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Triple H vs. Sting
Triple H vs. ROH Samoa Joe
Triple H vs. Ricky Steamboat

Next Up: Sting


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Sting (crow) Vs Undertaker
Sting Vs John Cena
Sting Vs Michaels

Next: Necro Butcher


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Necro Butcher vs Cactus Jack
Necro Butcher vs Kenta Kobashi
Necro Butcher vs Kevin Steen

Next: Delirious


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Delirious Vs Eugene (for the comedy)

Next: William Regal


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Regal vs Hero
Regal vs Claudio
Regal vs Shelley

Next: Rhino


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Rhino vs. Finlay
Rhino vs. Kevin Steen
Rhino vs. PAC

Amazing Kong / Awesome Kong / Kharma


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome Kong Vs Manami Toyota
Kong Vs Trish

Next: Marufuji


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I just said Marufuji on the last page . 

Anyway Marufuji / Kenta vs Kings of Wrestling 
Marufuji vs Steen 
Marufuji vs Zack Sabre jr 

Tyler Black / Seth Rollins


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tyler Black / Seth Rollins vs. Chris Jericho
Black/Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan
Black/Rollins vs. Dynamite Kid

Next: The Great Sasuke


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Sasuke Vs Rey Misteryo

Next: Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

vs Nigel McGuinness 
vs TJP for some reason 
vs Claudio 

There's so many " dream matches " for me for Zack as he hasn't faced that many US wrestlers . 

Chris Sabin


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Sabin Vs TJP

Next: Eddie Kingston


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Kingston Vs Jun Kasai

Next: Albert Del Rio


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Del Rio vs. JBL

Shane Douglas


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

vs MR . Perfect 
vs Bryan Danielson 
vs Nigel Mc Guinness 

CIMA


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

vs Dick Togo
vs TAKA MICHINOKU
vs Prince Devitt

Next: Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

vs PUNK
vs HBK
vs AJ

Next: Gillberg


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

vs Takeshi Morishima

Giant Bernard


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

vs Daisuke Sekimoto

Next: Daichi Hashimoto


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Hashimoto Vs Marufuji

Next: RVD (1998 RVD)


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

RVD (1998) Vs Davey Richards

Next: Sabu


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Sabu vs The Reaper

Next : Raven


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Raven vs. SHawn Michaels 

Arn Anderson


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Arn vs Hero
Arn vs Pearce

Next: Chuck Taylor


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Taylor Vs Sabre Jr.

Next: Ricky Steamboat


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Steamboat vs Quackenbush
Steamboat vs Danielson
Steamboat vs Hero

Next: Scott Lost & Chris Bosh


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Lost & Bosh Vs Motorcity Machine Guns

Next: Edge


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Edge Ve Chris Hero

Next: Vader


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Vader vs. The Rock
Vader vs. John Cena
Vader vs. Brock Lesnar

Next: Brock Lesnar


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Lesnar Vs Austin

Next: Batista


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Batista vs. Goldberg

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

vs KENTA

Amazing Red


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Red Vs Mysterio

Next: Low Ki


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Low Ki Vs Kobashi

Next: Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Kenny King

Next: Fujita Hayato


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

HAyato Vs KENTA

Next: Nightmare Violence Connection


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. The Road Warriors

The Steiner Brothers (In their prime)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Steiner Brothers vs. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit
The Steiner Brothers vs. Kane & The Undertaker
The Steiner Brothers vs. William Regal & Finlay 
The Steiner Brothers vs. The Rock n' Sock Connection
The Steiner Brothers vs. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho
The Steiner Brothers vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen

Next: Mr. Perfect/Curt Hennig


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr. Perfect vs. Dolph Ziggler
Curt Hennig vs. Kurt Angle
Curt Hennig vs. Hiroshi Hase

Next: The Iron Sheik


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Iron Sheik/Jack Swagger

Next: BROTHER DEVON (I imagine everyone has some Devon dream matches they'd like to see)


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Brother Devon vs. Triple h (oh wait that happened and Devon won 8*D) 

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Zack Ryder

Next: Sick Nick Mondo


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Mondo vs Thumbtack Jack

Next: Homicide & Low Ki


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

v. babyface Rey Mysterio & Eddy Guerrero, no DQ and give them 20 minutes. Would be unreal.

Umaga


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs El Generico

Next: Mike Knox


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike Knox vs Low Ki
Mike Knox vs Generico 

Brodie Lee


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Jason Lee

Next: Shawn Michaels


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Shawn Michaels Vs Ricky Steamboat
HBK Vs Regal

Next: Thumbtack Jack


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

vs Cactus Jack vs New Jack

Next: Paul London


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

London Vs Rey Mysterio
London Vs PAC

Next: American Wolves


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Team Work (Aries & Danielson)

Next: Jake The Snake


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Jake Roberts Vs Mankind

Next: Jimmy Snuka


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Roddy Piper

Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Bockwinkel Vs Backlund

Next: Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Dreamer Vs Thumbtack Jack

Next: Kurt Angle


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Angle vs. Kobashi 
Angle vs. Misawa
Angle vs. Kawada
Angle vs. Takayama
Angle vs. Hashimoto
Angle vs. Vader
Angle vs. Suigura
Angle vs. Shamrock
Angle vs. Danielson
Angle vs. Aries
Angle vs. Tenryu

Next : Lex Luger


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Lex Luger vs. the Rock 
Lex Luger vs. Brock Lesnar
Lex Luger vs. Shawn Michaels

Scott Hall / Razor Ramon


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hall vs. The Sandman
Hall vs. CM Punk 

Next : Randy Savage


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Randy Savage vs. Shawn Michaels
Randy Savage vs. the Undertaker
RandY Savage vs. the Rock 
Randy Savage vs. Bret Hart 

Rick Rude


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Ryusuke Taguchi

Next: Prince Devitt


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Devitt Vs 1996 Michaels
Devitt Vs 1998 RVD

Next: Austin Aries


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Chris Jericho

Next: Lance Cade


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Lance Cade Vs Spanky Vs Danielson (best TWA prospect)

Next: Tiger Mask 1


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Chris Benoit

The Great Sasuke


----------



## Brandon-E (May 20, 2008)

vs. El Generico

Kengo Mashimo


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Hirooki Goto

Next: Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Tanahashi vs Hero 
Tanahashi vs Generico 

Dean Malenko


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Roderick Strong

Next: Erick Stevens


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Stevens Vs Kobashi (chopfest)

Next: Steenerico


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Steenerico Vs Kings of wrestling

Next: Kyle O' Reilly


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Shinsuke Nakamura

Next: Togi Makabe


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Makabe vs Daisuke Sekimoto

Ophidian


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Prince Nana

Next: Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Ciampa Vs Little Guido

Next: Castagnoli


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs William Regal

Next: Finlay


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Finlay vs Sheamus 
Finlay vs Bryan Danielson
Finlay vs Nigel Mc Guinness 

Johnny Saint


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Bryan Danielson

Next: Paul London


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Paul London vs CM Punk 
Paul London vs Kevin Steen 

MVP


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MVP vs. Shawn Michaels
MVP vs. The Rock
MVP vs. Kurt Angle
MVP vs. John Cena

Next: Barry Windham


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

MVP vs. CIMA
MVP vs. Brother DEVON
MVP vs. D-Lo Brown

Was going to go with Owen Hart, good thing I scrolled back and saw he was taken on the first page. So I'll go with -- Barry Windham.

(Edit - didn't see someone else suggested Barry Windham, so I'll just leave that post as is!)


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Whindam Vs Bradshaw

Next: QuackenSaw


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Teamwork

Next: Austin Aries


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Aries vs Gabriel - Finisher
Aries vs Owen Hart
Aries vs Kenta 2

Next: Jun Akiyama


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Akiyama Vs Angle

Next: Team Work


----------



## Brandon-E (May 20, 2008)

Vs Dick Togo & TAKA Michinoku

Next: Makoto Hashi


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs JBL 

Next: Eddie Guerrero


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero vs Bryan Danielson

Nailz


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Nailz Vs Vince McMahon (1993 backstage brawl)

Next: Tyler Black/Seth Rollins


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Black Vs Punk

Next: jon Moxley


----------



## Brandon-E (May 20, 2008)

Vs. Finlay

Next: Sami Callihan


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Sami Vs Strong

Next: Misawa


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

MIsawa Vs Hero

Next: Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Chris Hero

Next: Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Castagnoli Vs AJ Styles

Next: Colt Cabana


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Cabana Vs Eugene (for comedy)

Next: Umaga


----------



## Brandon-E (May 20, 2008)

Vs. AJ Styles
Vs. Finlay
Vs. Bryan Danielson
Vs. William Regal
Vs. Chris Benoit
Vs. Rey Mysterio

Next: Koji Kanemoto


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Kanemoto & Misawa Vs Tiger Mask 4 & Sayama

Next: Ezekiel Jackson


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Ezekiel Jackson vs Ahmed Johnson (Blegh)

Next: Great Muta


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Undertaker

Next: Kane


----------



## Brandon-E (May 20, 2008)

Vs Davey Richards

Next: Ikuto Hidaka


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Hidaka Vs Rey Mysterio.

Next: Mike Bennett


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Bennett Vs Masters (Prodigy Vs Masterpiece)

Next: John MOrrison


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Claudio Castagnoli

Next: The Miz


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Vs Chris Hero . Hero could get a good match out of him . 


Apollo 55


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Christopher Daniels & AJ Styles

Next: LAX


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

LAX vs Adam Cole and Kyle O Reiley
LAX vs Golden Lovers 

Kenny Omega


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Minoru Suzuki

Next: Taichi


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Omega Vs Edwards

Next: Kofi Kingston


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Kingston Vs Jack Evans

Next: Akira Tozawa


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Akira Tozawa vs Yoshihiro Tajiri

Next: Giant Bernard


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Giant Bernard vs. Bruiser Brody
Giant Bernard vs. Vader
Giant Bernard vs. Stan Hansen

Next: Billy Robinson


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Billy Robinson vs Volk Han

Next: Miracle Violence Connection


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

MVC v Midnight Express

Next: Kiyoshi Tamura (mot sure if already mentioned)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
vs. Yuki Ishikawa
vs. Daisuke Ikeda
vs. Alexander Otsuka
vs. Katsumi Usuda
vs. Carl Greco
vs. TAKA Michinoku
vs. Big Van Vader

Arn Anderson


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

vs Jerry Lawler
vs Misawa
vs Rey Mysterio

Also Yeah1993: there is a Tamura vs Vader match from UWF 1994. It's on 'the site'.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Just looking now I actually have that on a DVD. 

anyways next wrestler: Tatsumi Fujinami


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Arn Anderson v Lawler would be amazing, may have happened.

Fujinami vs Bryan Danielson
Fujinami vs Takayama
Fujinami vs Blue Panther


Next: Terry Gordy


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

vs Andre (could have worked it like Hansen vs Andre only in Texas)
vs Rey (big man vs small man)
vs Lawler (perfect brawling foil for Jerry)

Next wrestler: Jim Breaks.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Breaks Vs Danielson

Next: Kevin Steen


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kevin Steen vs.

Cactus Jack 
Tommy Dreamer
Steen & Generico vs. The Dudley Boyz
Steen & Generico vs. The Eliminators

Next: Magnum T.A.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Magnum TA Vs Hulk Hogan

Next: Mankind (1996 version)


----------



## Brandon-E (May 20, 2008)

Vs Necro Butcher

Next: Blue Panther


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Panther Vs Mistico

Next: Miz


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Miz vs Undertaker (when miz isn't in jobber mode :side: )

next: Triple H


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

HHH Vs Sting
HHH Vs Steen

Next: Randy Orton


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

Randy Orton v Samoa Joe

Next: 1-2-3 Kid


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

1-2-3 Kid Vs El Generico

Next: Kevin Nash


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Nash Vs Castagnoli

Next: Mike Quackenbush


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

vs Malenko 
with Cabana vs Johnny Saint / Johnny Kidd 

Tursas


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Yujiro Takahashi(I wanna see a German Suplex and a Olympic Slam)

Next: Tetsuya Naito


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Naito Vs Alex Shelley

Next: Alex Shelley


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Shelley vs Omega 
Shelley vs Jericho 
Shelley vs Nigel (may have wrestled before , not too sure . Someone correct me if i'm wrong .)

Shingo


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

Shingo .vs. Bobby Roode 
Shingo .vs. Christian

Next: Tajiri


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Shelley Vs Angle

Next: Austin Aries (Wrestling Machine version)


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

crooked_reflection said:


> Shingo .vs. Bobby Roode
> Shingo .vs. Christian
> 
> Next: Tajiri


Tajiri Vs Richards

Next: Aries (Wrestling Machine version)


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries Vs Jericho

Next: Kenny King


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

King Vs Benjamin

Next: Richochet


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

vs. Mike Awesome
vs. Tajiri
vs. Super Crazy

Super Crazy


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Crazy Vs Generico

Next: Arn Anderson


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Arn Anderson vs William Regal

Next: Super Dragon


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

Super Dragon v. Cactus Jack

Lex Luger


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Luger Vs Green Ant

Next: Osirian Portal


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Portal Vs Motorcity Machine Guns

Next: Kenta Kobashi


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Ric Flair

Next: Terry Funk


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Funk Vs Necro Butcher (death match)

Next: Hayabusa


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Hayabusa Vs Aries

Next: Edge & Christian


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

E&C vs Kings of Wrestling
E&C vs Spiked Mohicans

Next: Larry Zbysko


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Zbysko Vs Regal

Next: Erick Stevens


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Stevens Vs Sasaki

Next: CIMA


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

CIMA Vs Rey Mysterio

Nex: Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio vs Dr. Wagner Jr.


Next: Takeshi Morishima


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Morishima vs CM Punk

Goldust


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Goldust Vs Cody Rhodes

Next: Demolition


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

Demolition squashing Otunga and McGillicuddy in about 3 minutes with a demolition decapatation for each

The LOD


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Lod Vs Kings of wrestling

Next:Mr. McMahon


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Ken Shamrock


Greg Excellent


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Greg Vs Danielson

Next: Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Anderson & Blanchard Vs Kobashi & Misawa

Next: Sabu


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Daisuke Sekimoto

Next: Kensuke Sasaki


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Sasaki Vs Eddie Edwards (chop battle)

Next: Kota Ibushi


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Eddie Edwards


Danny Dominion


----------



## Motherboy (Dec 16, 2010)

smitlick said:


> vs Eddie Edwards
> 
> 
> Danny Dominion


Tag with Ace Steele vs. Punk and Cabana in WWE

Next: Nova/Simon Dean


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Nova Vs Danielson

Next: Colt Cabana


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs Danshoku Dino

"The Machine Gun" Karl Anderson


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Bryan Danielson


Sonny Onoo


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Onoo Vs Jimmy Hart

Next: Benoit


----------



## 2ManyLimes! (Dec 13, 2010)

Benoit vs. Danielson
Benoit vs. Samoa Joe
Benoit vs. Nigel McGuinness

Next: Takashi Sugiura


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Sugiura Vs KObashi

Next: Jimmy Snuka


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

For some reason I'd love to see Jimmy Snuka vs. Kofi Kingston.

Next: Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Castagnoli Vs Regal
Castagnoli Vs Undertaker

Next: KENTA


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Katsuyori Shibata(That is my DREAM MATCH)

Next: Genba.


----------



## Motherboy (Dec 16, 2010)

Fighter Daron said:


> Vs Katsuyori Shibata(That is my DREAM MATCH)
> 
> Next: Genba.


VS Katsuhiro Otomo

Roddy Piper


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Piper Vs Jon Moxley

Next: Marty Janetty


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Janetty Vs Mysterio

Next: Masato Yoshino


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Yoshino Vs Ultimo Dragon

Next: Stone Cold


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Stone cold Vs Hogan

Next: Booker T


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Booker T vs Mr. T

Nate Webb


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Nate webb Vs Thumbtack Jack


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Next: Homicide


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Homicide Vs Eddie Guerrero

Next Beer MOney


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Beer Money vs New Age Outlaws

Next: Outlaws


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

NAO Vs Briscoes

Next: Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Jarrett (1994) Vs Honky Tonk Man

Next: Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Beefcake Vs Linda Hogan (LOL)

Next: Mr Perfect


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr. Perfect vs Dolph Ziggler

Duke "The Dumpster" Droese


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

This thread was really fun at the start , now it's just spinone posting .


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Duke Droese Vs Simon Dean

Razor Ramon*


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Ramon Vs Homicide

Next: Eugene


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Eugene vs Eric Young

Nathan Jones


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Jones Vs Batista

Next: Low Ki


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Low Ki vs Tajiri (ECW 2000)

Next: Emil Stochi


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs KENTA

Next: Go Shiozaki


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Go Vs Richards

Next: Chavo Guerrero


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Chavo Guerrero vs Jeff Jarrett

X-Pac


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

X-pac vs RVD

HHH


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*HHH Vs. Chris Hero

Randy 'Macho Man' Savage*


----------



## wrestlingworld (Aug 18, 2011)

Hogan & Dusty Rhodes VS Ric Flair & Arn Anderson 

K.B


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Savage Vs Black Machismo

Next: Davey Richards


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

vs. Chris Benoit


Next Ricochet


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Daisuke Sekimoto

Next: Ikuto Hidaka


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Hidaka Vs TJP

Next: James Storm


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

vs Bobby Roode

Vince McMahon


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Vince vs Prince Nana

Next: Spike Dudley


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Spike Vs Bubba Vs Devon

Next: Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Dreamer Vs Necro Vs Thumbtack Jack

Next: Masato Yoshino


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yoshino vs Shelley

Next: Shane McMahon


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Shane McMahon vs. Vader

Next: John Cena


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Cena vs Homicide (circa 2003)

Next: John Kronus


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Kronus Vs Saturn

Next: 2 Cold Scorpio


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

2 Cold Scorpio vs. Koko B. Ware

TNT vs ?


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> 2 Cold Scorpio vs. Koko B. Ware
> 
> TNT vs ?


Who is tnt?


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> 2 Cold Scorpio vs. Koko B. Ware
> 
> TNT vs ?


TNT vs Mike Quackenbush


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

QUackenbush Vs Angle

Next: Scott Steiner


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vs Strong Man

Next: La Sombra


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

La Sombra Vs Mistico

Next: Undertaker


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Undertaker vs Sting - Icons

Next: Matt Classic


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Matt Classic vs Johnny Saint

Next: Tamon Honda

If you don't know who he is (which isn't surprisingly). He's basically like a Japanese Kurt Angle and quite possibly one of the most underrated Jap wrestlers


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Spinone said:


> Who is tnt?


 Wrestlers mainly in Australia, so I’m not surprised an Aussie answered.




Bobdoyle said:


> Matt Classic vs Johnny Saint
> 
> Next: Tamon Honda
> 
> If you don't know who he is (which isn't surprisingly). He's basically like a Japanese Kurt Angle and quite possibly one of the most underrated Jap wrestlers


Tamon Honda vs. (speaking of underrated...) Dave Taylor

Bobby Blaze vs. ?


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Blaze Vs Kobashi

Next: Jigsaw


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Jigsaw Vs Jack Evans

Next: mark Henry


----------



## jmm17 (Sep 3, 2011)

Spinone said:


> Jigsaw Vs Jack Evans
> 
> Next: mark Henry


Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio

Next...Jon Moxley


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

John Moxley vs Brian Pillman

Next: Koji Kanemoto


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Samoa Joe

Excalibur


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs Sabu----------------- Ken Shamrock


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Shamrock Vs Richards

Next: Vader


----------



## LowKi (Mar 22, 2005)

Vader vs Daisuke Sekimoto

Next: Hiroshi Tanhashi


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Tanahashi vs John Cena (since he's the Cena of Japan now)

Next: Brodus Clay


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

Brodus Clay vs Tursas

Next: Paul London


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

London Vs Quackenbush

Next: Ultimate Warrior


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

warrior vs batista\

next tyler black


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

450clash12x said:


> warrior vs batista\
> 
> next tyler black


Tyler Black vs CM Punk

Next: Gran Akuma


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Akuma Vs Richards

Next: Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Alberto Del Rio vs JBL

Misawa


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Y² said:


> Alberto Del Rio vs JBL
> 
> Misawa


vs. Chris Daniels

Alex Wright


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Vs Sabre Jr.

Next Abyss


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Spinone said:


> Vs Sabre Jr.
> 
> Next Abyss


Obvious answer. Funaki. But really, Headshrinker Fatu. 

Jimmy Rave.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

vs Finlay

KENTA


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I really want to see Kenta vs Sheamus for some reason . 

Quackenbush


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Quackenbush Vs Richards

Next: Amazing Red


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

vs Katsuhiko Nakajima

Giant Bernard


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Bernard Vs Michael Elgin

Next: Beer Money


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

vs KOW (obviously)

YAMATO


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

vs. Ultimo Dragon

Naruki Doi


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Doy Vs REY Mysterio

Next: Kofi Kingston


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Chris Hero


ODB


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

smitlick said:


> vs Chris Hero
> 
> 
> ODB


Sara del Ray.

Aldo Montoya.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Aldo Montoya Vs Rey Mysterio

Next: Stevie Richards


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Stevie Vs Raven

Next: The Rock


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels

Papa Shango


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Papa Shango vs. The Boogeyman 

Prince Devitt


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

v Alex Shelley

Roderick Strong


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Strong Vs Vader

Next: Davey Boy Smith


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Davey Boy Smith vs Dynamite Kid

Colin Delaney


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Colin Vs Steve Lombardi

Next: Eugene


----------



## Ferguson (Sep 5, 2011)

Hogan was my favorite wrestler because he is one of the initiators
who make the wrestling famous. 
His services can not be forgotten.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Eugene vs Mat Osbourne

Scott Hall


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Hall Vs CM Punk

Next: Scott Steiner


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Ferguson said:


> Hogan was my favorite wrestler because he is one of the initiators
> who make the wrestling famous.
> His services can not be forgotten.


What has to do with this thread?


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

Khali and giant gonzalis vs Hornswoggle and max mini


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

boogey man vs poppa shango


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Scott Steiner vs Strong Man

Christopher Daniels


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

ted dibiasi vs ted dibiasi jr


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Daniels Vs Michaels

Next: IRS


----------



## LowKi (Mar 22, 2005)

IRS vs Dean Malenko

Next: Ahmed Johnsonn


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

amhed vs lashley

next: sin cara


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

Sin Cara vs Kenta Kobashi. Chop the shit outta that flippy floppy fucker. 

Cena


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena vs Rock

Paul Heyman


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Heyman Vs Bischoff

Next: Colt Cabana


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

Colt Cabana vs (1980s)Dusty Rhodes

2 Cold Scorpio


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Scorpio Vs Mysterio

Next: New Jack


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

New Jack vs. Ken Anderson.

Chris Jericho


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Jericho Vs Quackenbush

Next: Teddy Hart


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Teddy Hart Vs PAC

Next: Austin Aries & Roderick Strong


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Gen Next vs The Nightmare Violence Connection, aka, Kings of Sexual Intercourse

Chuck Taylor


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

ThumbInTheBum said:


> Gen Next vs The Nightmare Violence Connection, aka, Kings of Sexual Intercourse
> 
> Chuck Taylor


vs. Colt Cabana

Michael Elgin


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Elgin Vs Davey

Next: Batista


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Batista Vs Goldberg

Next: Jamie Noble


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Noble Vs Angle

Next: Randy Savage


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Savage Vs Angle

Next: Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Dusry Vs Cody Rhodes

Next: Road Dogg


----------



## El Panda Camarada (Oct 8, 2011)

Sabu vs Vader - the mutilation Sabu could endure would be epic.

Next: Raven (1996)


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. CM Punk (in Raven's ECW prime)

Brian Pillman


----------



## yyc (Aug 25, 2011)

vs christian

akira tozawa


----------



## Neathe (Oct 10, 2011)

vs Jon Moxley.

Shinsuke Nakamura.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

vs KENTA

BxB Hulk


----------



## Neathe (Oct 10, 2011)

vs Curryman
vs Ric Flair

Christopher Daniels.


----------

